
Show HN: Gmail Add-On: Collect Emails from Slack for Use in to Field - buzzfeedmax
https://medium.com/@max.brawer/im-10-minutes-away-from-changing-the-way-we-manage-emails-at-work-but-i-need-your-help-or-3aea40057bd
======
timvdalen
Cool! InboxSDK has a method you can use for setting the to recipients:
`setToRecipients(emails)`
[https://www.inboxsdk.com/docs/#ComposeView](https://www.inboxsdk.com/docs/#ComposeView)

------
matt_the_bass
That seems like a good idea for certain use cases. That sounds like a good
feature that should be native to slack. Ie email address per slack channel
that emails everyone in the channel.

